# Black Eye Pea Salad (TNT)



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

Black Eye Pea Salad

2 cups black eye peas
4 oz. white onion - diced
6 oz. red bell peppers - diced
4 oz. black olives - chopped
1 tbsp oregano
4 oz. parsley

For the dressing:
6 oz. EVOO
Zest of half a lime
4 oz. white vinegar
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 tbsp sugar
salt and pepper to taste

Combine first 6 ingredients in a large bowl.
Mix dressing in a separate bowl and pour over salad.
Adjust with salt and pepper to taste.

This is even better the second day.


----------



## luvs (Feb 15, 2005)

sounds awesome, gb. 
i'm 100% Northern but Grandma (rest her soul) and Pap raised us kids on black-eyed peas and i love 'em.


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2005)

I am 100% Northern too. It is just in the past 3 or 4 years that I have been introduced to Southern favorites like black eyed peas and collard greens. I really feel like I missed out on a lot of great food for most of my life so I am trying to make up for lost time now


----------



## jennyema (Feb 15, 2005)

GB

Tnx for the recipe.  I make a similar thing with ancho puree in the dressing.

If you are ever in Boston and want good southern eats, try Bob the Chef's in the South End.  Redbone's collards and succotash are also real good.


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Jenny. I will have to check out Bib the Chef. I have never heard of that one. Redbones I know well 

This recipe and the chimichurri steak and sauced are all recipes from Fireflys restaurant in Marlboro and Framingham. I took a cooking class with the owner and these were a few of the things we made that are now in my regular rotation


----------

